# Dura Ace Di2 Junction Box clip replacement?



## iridepinarello (Feb 22, 2009)

I recently got Dura Ace Di2 on one of my bikes. While trying to take the junction box off below my stem (to move it slightly), the clip that the strap connects to broke. Does anyone know where I can get a replacement part, and what the part # is?

I think the junction box I have is: Shimano E-Tube Cockpit Junction Box - SM-EW90 A/B

Thanks


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Use black electrical tape and attach it to your rear brake cable. Run heat shrink tubing from each shifter with the brake cable and shifter wire inside. It looks nicer than hanging under your stem.


----------



## 007david (Dec 24, 2007)

If you're using a Garmin, I'm using the Barfly 2.0 mount to hold it and the junction box. Looks pretty clean this way, especially compared to the strap method.


----------



## r1lee (Jul 22, 2012)

Contact shimano or your lbs. shimano sent my lbs two replacement clips with bands free of charge.


----------



## Special Eyes (Feb 2, 2011)

I like that idea to attach it to the Barfly. Just got my first Di2 bike a few days ago. I removed the strap around the stem and used a piece of thick double-sided tape to place the box back under the stem. Much cleaner. Maybe try the garmin mount location next time.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

http://si.shimano.com/php/download.php?file=pdf/ev/EV-SM-EW90-3455.pdf
clicky

Y7FE98010
Is the part number you are after.

Y7FE00040
Is the band that holds it to the stem.


----------



## goodboyr (Apr 19, 2006)

Cool Bike Parts and Accessories from the Coast of Maine since 1976 has them, I've bought these from them recently.


----------



## rodsfaria (Jul 1, 2013)

This UK business designed a junction box steerer tube mount
Di2 Junction Box Holder Nylon - Raceware Direct - Custom Cycle Components
It looks like much neater and will replace one spacer.Ive bought one after having mine snapped during a long ride and used Zip ties so awaiting delivery.


----------



## Gearhead65 (Jan 23, 2010)

I relocated it to under my seat. ;-)


----------



## bdaghisallo1 (Sep 25, 2007)

You can always use a little Sugru to attach it to the underside of the stem and do away with the strap.


----------



## Special Eyes (Feb 2, 2011)

Sugru?


----------



## bdaghisallo1 (Sep 25, 2007)

Special Eyes said:


> Sugru?


FIX THAT THING | Sugru


----------

